# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Ngắm bình minh nơi đỉnh đèo Ô Quy Hồ -  Du lịch Sapa

## thietht

Khu vực đèo Ô Quy Hồ ngày càng trở nên hấp dẫn du khách mỗi dịp lên du lịch Sa Pa. Tiện đường đi thăm Thác Bạc người ta thường cố lên đến đỉnh đèo để ngắm nhìn phong cảnh kỳ vĩ của núi rừng Hoàng Liên đã được vinh danh là “Vườn di sản ASEAN Sa Pa” với nhiều loài động thực vật quý hiếm của vùng tiểu khí hậu Á nhiệt đới.


Đường đèo Ô Quý Hồ cao 2070 mét so với mặt nước biển nằm trên quốc lộ 4D nối khu du lịch Sa Pa với khu vực Bình Lư (tỉnh Lai Châu). Đây là đường đèo ô tô chạy qua cao nhất Việt Nam và cũng là địa danh phân chia địa giới hành chính giữa tỉnh Lào Cai với tỉnh Lai Châu. Đây cũng là nơi năm xưa có trạm khí tượng trên đỉnh núi Hoàng Liên xa xôi hẻo lánh đã được nhà văn Nguyễn Thành Long  lấy làm nguyên mẫu trong truyện ngắn “Lặng lẽ Sa Pa” nổi tiếng của mình.

Đèo Ô Quý Hồ cũng là nơi xuất hiện băng tuyết và mưa tuyết nhiệt đới mỗi khi mùa đông về. Vì thế, địa danh này được nhiều du khách tìm đến tham quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm.



Sương phủ trắng xóa Đèo Ô Quý Hồ 











Mặt trời treo lơ lửng trên những áng sương trắng 










(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh nào vậy  :love struck: 
Đẹp miễn bàn, đến đây khéo quên lối về

----------


## Mituot

Thật là tuyệt vời
Không biết mình có dịp được ngắm cảnh như thế ko

----------


## lunas2

như trong tranh í nhỉ

----------


## damvanhuong

phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp!không ngờ luôn

----------


## hieunt

Thật là đẹp và lãng mạn quá, giá mà được chụp ảnh ở chỗ này thì vui  :Smile:

----------

